# Dayton DC28F Tweeter



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

After driving myself crazy picking drivers for my new install, I finally (of which my wife is grateful) decided on just using drivers I had laying around. So, in the doors went some CA18RNXs, and in the dash some Dayton DC28F tweeters.

There's no point in doing a review on the Seas driver. It's great, we all know it's great, whether from personal experience or word of mouth, so I'm going to spare you. However, how does a $16.00 tweeter handle the company.

First off, I'm still messing with crossover points, and slopes, phases, etc, so this is still just an initial impression. I'm using a Coustic XM-5e crossover that offers both 18db and 6db slopes. This is a very smooth tweeter. Sibilance is almost non-existant, unless you overpush them. Firing off the windshield from the dash they're VERY nice. I've played around with 18db slopes and 6 db slopes. The Dayton plays just as advertised. I started with 18db at about 2000hz and it had no problem. Smooth and clean. I kicked it up to about 2500 hz and switched to 6 db, while easing off on the output (to be safe) and WOW!! It really opened up and filled the cabin. It was smooth and lacking any harshness whatsoever. At 2500 hz and 18db I kicked up the output a bit, and was able to get some very good detail, still without being harsh. I will be messing with this quite a bit more, possibly changing crossovers to an Autotek I have laying around that offers 12db slopes. 

In conclusion, this is a great all around tweeter. It's definitely a textile dome tweeter in that it's very laid back, but you can get some really good detail out of it. I wouldn't hesitate for a second to cross this tweeter over at 1800 hz with a 24db slope if that's what sounded best. 

The drawbacks are the very large format, and the fact that the dome is not protected. With 5 1/4" mounting locations in my dash these are moot factors, but for most it's a concern. 

For ~$16.00 this is a FANTASTIC tweeter. I originally bought these as practice tweeters for some home audio projects. I will be buying more, and considering them final decision tweeters.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

nice review,whats the flange material made of?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

You know, honestly I really didn't check. Could be aluminum, or plastic. I'm going to lean towards heavy plastic due to the price. It's pretty beefy, I'll say that much.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

thnx for the response,why do they torcher us with these big flanges


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

The face plate is made of plastic...

A friend of mine also uses this tweeter high passed at 1.8khz 24db/oct and it works great... it just lacks a bit of detail and the lower freq arent as pronouced as the RS28...


----------

